# How to help anxiety/depression?



## cyberjap (Apr 14, 2020)

I’d just take Xanax everyday but too addictive? Any other meds or things that can help?


----------



## stuckneworleans (Apr 14, 2020)

looksmax treat depression - Google zoeken







use google for once u nigger brain


----------



## wristcel (Apr 14, 2020)

ssri's?


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Apr 14, 2020)

I thought you were a dark triad bad boy, not a depressed suicidal cringe teenager fuck


----------



## Deleted member 5204 (Apr 14, 2020)

a nice soft pussy to stick you dick in = anxiety and depression GONE


----------



## Nosecel (Apr 14, 2020)

Get better face


----------



## Deleted member 5891 (Apr 14, 2020)

get gl


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Apr 14, 2020)

Low T. You can't be depressed when you are high T.


----------



## Xander578 (Apr 14, 2020)

only schizophrenia is a legit mental illness, other mental illnesses r caused by being subhuman


----------



## Mousei (Apr 14, 2020)

Xander578 said:


> only schizophrenia is a legit mental illness, other mentall illnesses r caused by being subhuman


And low functioning autism, high function is fake.


----------



## cyberjap (Apr 14, 2020)

OwlGod said:


> I thought you were a dark triad bad boy, not a depressed suicidal cringe teenager fuck


niggers


ManANamNahMan said:


> a nice soft pussy to stick you dick in = anxiety and depression GONE


niggers


Nosecel said:


> Get better face


niggers


----------



## MandibularCel (Apr 14, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> Low T. You can't be depressed when you are high T.


Thanks doc


----------



## FootLongDong (Apr 14, 2020)

C


cyberjap said:


> I’d just take Xanax everyday but too addictive? Any other meds or things that can help?



Vitamin D, cbd oil, weed


----------



## ruoho (Apr 14, 2020)

idk about anyone else but reading philosophy has helped me a ton. Viktor Frankls book mans search for meaning is a good one to start with. After that, Jordan petersons 12 rules for life is a great book and his lectures are also great. I like listening to Jocko willinks podcast as well. Jocko is different to others since he often talks about his time as a navy seal which makes things easier for you to understand. Ive also read a bit about stoicism and im going to read the book Meditations by Marcus Aurelius once all the libraries open.


----------



## cyberjap (Apr 14, 2020)

FootLongDong said:


> C


----------



## Deleted member 5694 (Apr 14, 2020)

Ascend


----------



## Dios (Apr 14, 2020)

ruoho said:


> idk about anyone else but reading philosophy has helped me a ton. Viktor Frankls book mans search for meaning is a good one to start with. After that, Jordan petersons 12 rules for life is a great book and his lectures are also great. I like listening to Jocko willinks podcast as well. Jocko is different to others since he often talks about his time as a navy seal which makes things easier for you to understand. Ive also read a bit about stoicism and im going to read the book Meditations by Marcus Aurelius once all the libraries open.



Reading philosophy made me a schizophreniac with constant dissociation don't do it.


----------



## cyberjap (Apr 14, 2020)

Dios said:


> Reading philosophy made me a schizophreniac with constant dissociation don't do it.


roses are dead
violets are crying
im in hospital
they say im dying

















normies be sighin, mothers be cryin, because their niggers r dying


----------



## stuckneworleans (Apr 14, 2020)

ruoho said:


> Viktor Frankls book mans search for meaning


thats a literal jewish book about the holohoax u retarded kike greycel


----------



## cyberjap (Apr 14, 2020)

stuckneworleans said:


> thats a literal jewish book about the holohaux u retarded kike greycel


hindu dindu shitskin cope


----------



## stuckneworleans (Apr 14, 2020)

cyberjap said:


> hindu dindu shitskin cope


u're half gook dont say shit to me


----------



## cyberjap (Apr 14, 2020)

stuckneworleans said:


> u're half gook dont say shit to me


shut up european scat porn coper


----------



## Chemicel (Apr 14, 2020)

Have you taken Xanax before?


----------



## wristcel (Apr 14, 2020)

SSRI's and benzos


----------



## Vidyacoper (Apr 14, 2020)

haha lol "anxiety"


----------



## Entschuldigung (Apr 14, 2020)

Meditation, it helps a lot


----------



## Mr.cope (Apr 14, 2020)

You are low T bro


----------



## Maxximilian (Apr 15, 2020)

Exercise and meditation


----------



## Cope (Apr 15, 2020)

Anxiety is often the result of a decrease of GABA or an overexcitation of glutamate. Therefore, it would make sense to take GABA receptor agonists such as Benzodiazepines, Phenibut, Picamilon, and alcohol. The problem with these more powerful GABA agonists is that while they promote GABA they also reduce glutamate’s excitatory effect on NMDA receptors. This makes the NMDA receptors hypersensitive to glutamate while desensitizing the GABAergic receptors, causing the withdrawal symptoms that are so commonly associated with these substances. Herbal extracts such as Ashwagandha, Magnolia Bark, and Lemon Balm work as mild GABA agonists to better help deal with and lower withdrawal symptoms.

Neurosteroids such as DHT may also prove to be more effective because they are positive allosteric modulators (PAMs) of GABA and aren't addictive like benzos and barbiturates. Point is, with the right combination of these said compounds we can potentially find a safe and consistent cure for anxiety as well as find a solution for lowinhibness without the drawbacks of other known substances.


----------



## paranakee (Apr 15, 2020)

Fermented foods, microbiota, and mental health: ancient practice meets nutritional psychiatry


The purposeful application of fermentation in food and beverage preparation, as a means to provide palatability, nutritional value, preservative, and medicinal properties, is an ancient practice. Fermented foods and beverages continue to make a significant ...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov





Fermented foods help with anxiety and social phobias. People who eat traditional diets (full of fermented foods) have lower rates of mental issues compared to people who eat modern diets.


----------



## Deleted member 3270 (Apr 15, 2020)

cyberjap said:


> roses are dead
> violets are crying
> im in hospital
> they say im dying
> ...







negropill


----------



## EktoPlasma (Apr 15, 2020)

🧐🧐🧐🧐 said:


> View attachment 357399
> 
> negropill


🧐🧐🧐🧐


----------



## cyberjap (Apr 15, 2020)

Cope said:


> Anxiety is often the result of a decrease of GABA or an overexcitation of glutamate. Therefore, it would make sense to take GABA receptor agonists such as Benzodiazepines, Phenibut, Picamilon, and alcohol. The problem with these more powerful GABA agonists is that while they promote GABA they also reduce glutamate’s excitatory effect on NMDA receptors. This makes the NMDA receptors hypersensitive to glutamate while desensitizing the GABAergic receptors, causing the withdrawal symptoms that are so commonly associated with these substances. Herbal extracts such as Ashwagandha, Magnolia Bark, and Lemon Balm work as mild GABA agonists to better help deal with and lower withdrawal symptoms.
> 
> Neurosteroids such as DHT may also prove to be more effective because they are positive allosteric modulators (PAMs) of GABA and aren't addictive like benzos and barbiturates. Point is, with the right combination of these said compounds we can potentially find a safe and consistent cure for anxiety as well as find a solution for lowinhibness without the drawbacks of other known substances.


Thanks a lot. What do you think I should try first to keep it safe before I jump to Benzodiazpines like Alprazolam or Diazepam?


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Apr 15, 2020)

cyberjap said:


> Thanks a lot. What do you think I should try first to keep it safe before I jump to Benzodiazpines like Alprazolam or Diazepam?


what are your symptoms? are you constantly anxious and depressive? 
always take the natural route before using drugs, that's a given. Have you used serotonin reuptake inhibitors? I don't recommend them if you have/are going to.


----------



## cyberjap (Apr 16, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> what are your symptoms? are you constantly anxious and depressive?
> always take the natural route before using drugs, that's a given. Have you used serotonin reuptake inhibitors? I don't recommend them if you have/are going to.


Yeah I have and they just made me feel numb, I felt as if my serotonin levels were baselined, not something desirable at all. I constantly feel on edge and overthink, I also have daily panic attacks.


----------



## badmantier (Apr 16, 2020)

cyberjap said:


> I’d just take Xanax everyday but too addictive? Any other meds or things that can help?


please stop while you can. Do you realize that benzos have some of the worst withdrawals of ALL drugs (including heroin)? Plenty of people have died due to grand mal seizures from benzo wds, that shit is crazy addictive man


----------



## cyberjap (Apr 16, 2020)

badmantier said:


> please stop while you can. Do you realize that benzos have some of the worst withdrawals of ALL drugs (including heroin)? Plenty of people have died due to grand mal seizures from benzo wds, that shit is crazy addictive man


Are there any alternatives that will help with my anxiety?


----------



## Chad1212 (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## cyberjap (Apr 16, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> what are your symptoms? are you constantly anxious and depressive?
> always take the natural route before using drugs, that's a given. Have you used serotonin reuptake inhibitors? I don't recommend them if you have/are going to.


What are some natural drugs that increase GABA and aren’t addictive/have wd symptoms?


----------



## RAITEIII (Apr 16, 2020)

OwlGod said:


> I thought you were a dark triad bad boy, not a depressed suicidal cringe teenager fuck


Are u dark triad?


----------



## Deleted member 6164 (Apr 16, 2020)

There is no such thing as escaping anxiety or depression as an ugly male in 2020, especially if you’re under 21.


----------



## cyberjap (Apr 16, 2020)

theREALbleachcel said:


> There is no such thing as escaping anxiety or depression as an ugly male in 2020, especially if you’re under 21.


nigga I just want drugs


----------



## Deleted member 5802 (Apr 16, 2020)

FootLongDong said:


> C
> 
> 
> Vitamin D, cbd oil, weed


where do u get legit oil weed carts without piss in it


----------



## cyberjap (Apr 16, 2020)

Blackeycel said:


> where do u get legit oil weed carts without piss in it


cannahome, dispensaries


----------



## FootLongDong (Apr 16, 2020)

Blackeycel said:


> where do u get legit oil weed carts without piss in it


Are talking about e zig trash?


----------



## ImASlayer (Apr 19, 2020)

Blackeycel said:


> where do u get legit oil weed carts without piss in it


discord servers


----------



## Incoming (Apr 19, 2020)

wristcel said:


> ssri's?


Stay the fuck away from ssris. Don't ever take that jew shit


----------



## Blackpill3d (Apr 20, 2020)

be better looking

have a gf

literally no one who is in a relationship and who is psl 5+ has ever had depression. it cannot exist.


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Apr 20, 2020)

stuckneworleans said:


> looksmax treat depression - Google zoeken
> 
> 
> View attachment 354786
> ...


https://looksmax.org/threads/study-...tidepressants-for-treating-depression.100736/


Xander578 said:


> only schizophrenia is a legit mental illness, other mental illnesses r caused by being subhuman


Most all mental illnesses are physiological.


----------



## jackthenerd (Apr 20, 2020)

To fix depression: Don't be depressed. It's that easy. 

Try to get your head space right. Set some goals. Look forward to the future etc.


----------



## Bewusst (Apr 20, 2020)

Cope said:


> Anxiety is often the result of a decrease of GABA or an overexcitation of glutamate. Therefore, it would make sense to take GABA receptor agonists such as Benzodiazepines, Phenibut, Picamilon, and alcohol. The problem with these more powerful GABA agonists is that while they promote GABA they also reduce glutamate’s excitatory effect on NMDA receptors. This makes the NMDA receptors hypersensitive to glutamate while desensitizing the GABAergic receptors, causing the withdrawal symptoms that are so commonly associated with these substances. Herbal extracts such as Ashwagandha, Magnolia Bark, and Lemon Balm work as mild GABA agonists to better help deal with and lower withdrawal symptoms.
> 
> Neurosteroids such as DHT may also prove to be more effective because they are positive allosteric modulators (PAMs) of GABA and aren't addictive like benzos and barbiturates. Point is, with the right combination of these said compounds we can potentially find a safe and consistent cure for anxiety as well as find a solution for lowinhibness without the drawbacks of other known substances.


Any idea on how to improve GABA receptor sensitivity and decrease that of glutamate receptors? 

Much more importantly though, the real question is, how do these chronic/recurrent neurotransmitter imbalances arise in the first place and contribute to seemingly incurable diseases such as OCD, epilepsy and tourette's? 

A drink helps me short-term but I always bounce back again to the shitty baseline.


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Apr 21, 2020)

jackthenerd said:


> To fix depression: Don't be depressed. It's that easy.
> 
> Try to get your head space right. Set some goals. Look forward to the future etc.


Great one retard.


----------



## MarloStanfield (Apr 21, 2020)

I take da benz but only for sleep, it doesn't do anything for me in a social, working, or otherwise situation but make me drowzy.

Perhaps some beer or vodka will help with social anxiety.


----------

